# $100 Ice Fishing Sonar



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

About 6 years ago, I bought my first sonar so I could get into ice fishing. It cost me $150 for the whole setup and worked great. The only problem was that it (a Lowrance x85) went out of production on 2001. This year, I decided it was time to get back in the game and do some upgrading. So, I went on eBay and bought a Garmin Striker 4 for $100. It's just the unit and necessary equipment to attach it to a boat, so some modifications are needed. I was looking to build a box for it out of plywood, of which I have plenty, but my wood working equipment is not very usable at the moment. 

So, I find myself in the Layton DI, specifically in the yard. I come across the first image for $3. Hmmm, says I. Opening it up I find it's in good shape and just needs a cleaning and to have the plastic walls removed. Why not!

So, I head to Wally World and pick up some chair foam padding for about $7 and some Gorilla glue for another $7. I already have the battery, so I get out my razor blade and start making some cuts. A couple of hours later and I have the second picture.

I glued everything together, made some last minute pattern changes and we have the third picture. The base unit has a mounting platform that is to be screwed down, but I tried just using Gorilla glue on it first. If that doesn't hold, I'll move it to a better location and lock it down properly. Now, I still need to get the transducer set up, but that'll just be a piece of 3/4" PVC with a thick pipe insulator and I'll get pictures of that up once I'm done building that. All in all, I'm into this about $125 and the Striker 4 has a standard sonar setting or a flasher setting. I honestly cannot wait to get this out on the ice and now that I live 20 minutes from Pineview, I'm hoping for many adventures with the kids and friends.

Anywho... Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice job. That should serve you well.


----------

